# Pflanzen - aus Fugen, Ritzen und Kies



## jolantha (13. Mai 2022)

Wir haben ja überall Plattenwege, Pflastersteine oder Kiesstreifen. 
Den Pflanzen ist das oft egal , ---und sie wachsen doch. 
  __ Fingerhut aus den Fugen am Wäscheplatz   __ Sonnenblume aus dem Kiesbett

  und Goldlack im Kies


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2022)

Sonst keiner was aus Fugen wachsend ?


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Mai 2022)

Aber ja doch…


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
Auch ich habe da was.
  Sitzfeindliche, gefährliche Gartenbank, für Freikörperkultur nicht zu Empfehlen.
  Bär will nen eigenen Garten. Willi


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2022)

Servus Anne

Schöne Idee für einen Thread   

Gerade vorbei gegangen ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Gerade vorbei gegangen ...


Was ist das für ein Gestein, sowas brauche ich auch, für meine Sedumarten


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2022)

Such Dir einen aus ....
 
Einer von 5 LKW der die Steine gebracht hat ...

Mit dem Bagger wurden die Steine platziert
 

Das Endergebnis
 
Der poröse Stein ist links in der 2.Reihe von oben unter den Oleandern.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2022)

Na, toll. Bißchen weit weg, um mir einen Stein abzuholen.


----------



## troll20 (17. Mai 2022)

Sieht ganz nach Kalkstein aus.


----------



## Anja W. (17. Mai 2022)

Da spiele ich doch mal mit. So sieht mein Terrassengarten gerade aus:

    

Leider sind die gelben Riesenblüten ein wenig unscharf geworden - und jetzt ist der Akku der Kamera leer.


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Such Dir einen aus ....
> Anhang anzeigen 259612
> Einer von 5 LKW der die Steine gebracht hat ...
> 
> ...


Helmut, wenn das Dein Haus ist, kann ich Dich nur bewundern, schönes Haus. Willi


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2022)

Danke Willi ... ja es ist unser Haus.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Helmut, und lass die Ritzen am Haus Unkraut frei, Unkraut gehört am Teich, Glückwunsch. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Sonst keiner was aus Fugen wachsend ?


 hallo Anne. Die Lichtnelke ist aber vom letzten Jahr, Oder? bei mir haben die noch ganz kleine Knospen.


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Da spiele ich doch mal mit. So sieht mein Terrassengarten gerade aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 259615Anhang anzeigen 259616Anhang anzeigen 259617Anhang anzeigen 259618
> 
> ...


Gute Erntemöglichkeit für für Deinen Teich, sparst viel Geld - Treibhaus im Freien. Willi


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Die Lichtnelke ist aber vom letzten Jahr, Oder?


Ja, Robert ist sie. Leider kommt sie in diesem Jahr an dieser Stelle nicht wieder. Dafür hat sie sich aber gut im gesamten Garten verteilt. 
Ich fand es nur toll, wie sie sich da ausgebreitet hatte.


----------



## Marion412 (18. Mai 2022)

Juhu, noch ein Thema um Fotos unterzubringen    
Treppe vom Garten zur Terrasse, darf alles aus den Ritzen kommen 
   
Thymian blüht und darf sich gerne überall ausbreiten im Kies , fühlt sich direkt neben dem Teich sehr wohl     
Ich liebe die Kombi __ Salbei und Rosen , sowie die Farbkombinationen rosa, lila und blau , überall sieht man wie die Stiefmütterchen sich ausgebreitet haben .
Habe ich schon mal erwähnt ,wie ich das Frühjahr liebe


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2022)

Auch noch eine entdeckt, aus den Treppenstufen


----------



## Knipser (19. Mai 2022)

Anne, mit Klatschmohn kannste nicht viel anfangen, sieht zwar gut aus aber in der Vase hält er sich nicht. Willi


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> sieht zwar gut aus aber in der Vase hält er sich nicht. Willi


Da soll er ja auch gar nicht rein, draußen ist er doch viel nützlicher. 
Hab ich den ganzen Garten mit voll


----------



## Knipser (20. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hab ich den ganzen Garten mit voll


Anne, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Deine Schmetterlinge so laut lachen, da muss man erst drauf kommen - toll. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Mai 2022)

Winde am Bürgersteig 
__ Salbei aus der Mauerritze


----------



## Knipser (22. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
    Kein guter Platz an der Garageneinfahrt.
18:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2022)

Servus

Vorgestern habe ich die Blüten entdeckt ...

 
Schaut mir nach einen Dickblattgewächs aus ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## axel120470 (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut,

Das könnte eine Phedimus spurius ( Kaukasus-Fetthenne ) sein. 

LG Axel


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2022)

Danke Axel ...   

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Juli 2022)

Sorry, falscher Fred


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2022)

Tapfer an der Hauswand


----------

